# Bug Report L180: Wrong OTA Channel Selected



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

This is a weird one. Don't know if anyone else has seen it.

I spent some time watching "20/20" recorded from last Friday. At 11pm, I decided to watch the local news live. I switched to channel 5.1, KPIX (digital 29). I didn't get KPIX, I got KQED (9.1), the local PBS channel! The channel banner, however, said I was watching KPIX, even though I wasn't. I switched to channel 7 (KGO), and I got the right station. I went back to KPIX, and got PBS. I changed to channel 9.1 (PBS), and I got PBS. 

I decided to "Add DTV", and added channel 29. After that, when I switched to KPIX, I got KPIX as anticpated.

I don't know how to reproduce this problem. It has never occured before, regardless of release. 

Is it possible that this is the new symptom exibited when a channel needs to be re-scanned, or is this problem more complicated then that?

Anyone else experience something similar??


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's bizarre. Looks like the OTA channel table got corrupted somehow, and readding the channel cleaned it up. I've never seen that one happen, and I've worked very hard trying to break everything there is to break with the OTA.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

jsanders said:


> This is a weird one. Don't know if anyone else has seen it.
> 
> I spent some time watching "20/20" recorded from last Friday. At 11pm, I decided to watch the local news live. I switched to channel 5.1, KPIX (digital 29). I didn't get KPIX, I got KQED (9.1), the local PBS channel! The channel banner, however, said I was watching KPIX, even though I wasn't. I switched to channel 7 (KGO), and I got the right station. I went back to KPIX, and got PBS. I changed to channel 9.1 (PBS), and I got PBS.
> 
> ...


Had the same problem, read my report under Lost all OTA channels.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

I tuned to WNBC-DT, channel 4.1, but got got WABC-DT's sub channel 7.2 which I had previously deleted from the list. Deleting WNBC and reentering it cured it for now.


----------



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

I've seen my OTA channels play musical chairs before when my local channel 8 (CBS) moved their subchannels around to show the NCAA basketball games. Choosing 008-02 pulled up 059-01, 013-02 pulled up 023-01, etc. The only way to fix was to delete and rescan all the channels. Once channel 8 switched back to their normal programming I had to delete and rescan again.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

MattG said:


> I've seen my OTA channels play musical chairs before when my local channel 8 (CBS) moved their subchannels around to show the NCAA basketball games. Choosing 008-02 pulled up 059-01, 013-02 pulled up 023-01, etc. The only way to fix was to delete and rescan all the channels. Once channel 8 switched back to their normal programming I had to delete and rescan again.


That really sucks. My first thought is that the 921 is using relative pointers in their definition tables or something, and that would mean that the entire thing goes belly up whenever any channel in your box does a subchannel change. That just can't be.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Simon, I don't think that's the case. Over the last couple of weeks, the Fox station was going back and forth between broadcasing on their standard channel 32-1 and psip remapping back to 31-1, their analog equivalent channel. That wreaked havoc with the 921 and losing channels, but I never saw channels show up on different channel numbers. 

Of course, I'm just one case.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

L180 has certainly introduced some problems for OTA. I'm still frequently losing channels. Lost a timer on Saturday. Bunch of channels were gone again yesterday (don't know if I'll get Angel tonight).

Any chance we'll see a quick release L181 to fix just the big step backwards?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Unfortunately, I doubt it...possible, but unlikely.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Simon, I don't think that's the case. Over the last couple of weeks, the Fox station was going back and forth between broadcasing on their standard channel 32-1 and psip remapping back to 31-1, their analog equivalent channel. That wreaked havoc with the 921 and losing channels, but I never saw channels show up on different channel numbers.
> 
> Of course, I'm just one case.


Well, that's encouraging, but as you say, KDVR is just one case, and it's still an issue - if one station can 'destroy' others, that's bad and my theory might still hold true (I hope not).


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

In my case, the one station (KDVR) definitely was destroying the others.


----------



## TV Director (Feb 14, 2004)

I had the same problem tonight for the first time. Tried to tune in Letterman on OTA 19.1, but instead got Leno on 3.1. (Insert your own joke here). When I was on Leno though...the banner across the top of the screen still said Letterman/19.1. Had to delete all the OTA's from my list and re-scan them to correct the problem.


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

I also got caught on a similar problem last night. I setup and recorded a program on channel 10.1, however the 921 recorded channel 58.1. The banner of the recording showed it was 10.1, but the actual channel recorded was 58.1. I can still tune in 10.1 and 58.1 without error using the remote, so I don't think rescanning will help. This is actually the second time this has happened, the first time was with L148 and now L180 did it. It is very disturbing to set up a timer for one channel and another actually records. 

Anybody have any ideas what is causing this behavior?


----------

